# つもりだった, だったつもり



## kaven-ever

二つの違いを確かめたいです。
そして、例文を作ります。
１：天皇という称号は聖徳太子が古代の中国と対等の立場を主張するつもりだった。
２：敵の拠点を襲撃するとおもったつもりだが、食糧が足りなくてあきらめた、くやしい。

つもりだったは、昔のことをいいます。
だったつもりは、計画を立てたが、なんらかの理由で取りやめました、過去のこととは限りません。

よろしくお願いします。
PS：このあいだ、パソコンは壊れちゃって、皆さんの回答への返事をしそこないました、ありがとうございました。


----------



## karlalou

kaven-ever said:


> １：天皇という称号は聖徳太子が古代の中国と対等の立場を主張する*つもりだった*。


*つもりだった*
つもり＝心づもり＝心に決めている予定
「つもりだった」は「そうしようと思っていた」という意味の過去形です。

～という称号は～*するつもりで*創案されたもの*だった*。



kaven-ever said:


> ２：敵の拠点を襲撃すると*おもったつもり*だが、食糧が足りなくてあきらめた、くやしい。


*だったつもり*
「つもり」は名詞なので体言止め、または、「です」などで受ければ現在形の文になります。（例）これでも（私としては）がんばったつもり（です）。

敵の拠点を襲撃*するつもりだった*が、食糧の不足のため断念せざるを得なかった。
敵の拠点を襲撃*したつもりだった*が、どうも違ったようだ（それはとんでもない過ちでしょうね！X(）

「～と思ったつもり」を使って作文すると私に思いつくのは「あなたのためにと*思ったつもり*だけれど、私の勘違いだったようでごめんなさい」というようなことになります。


「つもり」の前に過去形の動詞を置くと、「すでにした[済ませた／完了した]つもり」という意味になってしまうわけですね。


----------



## frequency

kaven-ever said:


> つもりだ（が）


これは未来のことを表すよ。未来の予定だね。なので、


> 敵の拠点を襲撃するとおもったつもりだが、食糧が足りなくて*あきらめた*。


この過去とは合わないよ。時制を合わせようね。

敵の拠点を襲撃すると思った*つもりだった*が、食糧が足りなくて*あきらめた*。
そうすると、１と同じだよ。


> だったつもりは、計画を立てたが、なんらかの理由で取りやめました、過去のこととは限りません。


特別そういうことではなくて、
敵の拠点を襲撃する
・～と思ったつもりだったが
・～つもりだったが
どっちでもＯＫ。言ってることは変わらないよ。でも、余分がない下の方がいいと思う。敵の拠点を襲撃するつもりだったが、食糧が足りなくてあきらめた。


今日は休むつもりだった。
今日は休むだったつもり。　今日は休みだったつもり。この３つ目はちょっと変かもしれない。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

１：聖徳太子は中国に対して対等の立場を主張するつもりだった。
　　（実際には主張はできていない。）
１’：聖徳太子は中国に対して対等の立場を主張したつもりだ。
　　　（この文章はおかしい日本語です。三人称の人がどういうつもりなのかは、通常わからないから、「つもり」は一人称で使うのが自然です。）
１”：私は中国に対して対等の立場を主張したつもりだ。
　（自分では主張したと思っているが、中国側がどう受け止めたかは不明である、というニュアンスの文章です。）
（あなたのオリジナルの文章は不自然に思えるため、ちょっと書き直しています。）

２’：敵の拠点を襲撃するつもりだったが、食糧が足りなくてあきらめた、くやしい。
２：敵の拠点を襲撃するとおもったつもりだが、食糧が足りなくてあきらめた、くやしい。（この文脈で「おもったつもり」はただ単におかしな日本語であると思います。）

「思ったつもり」は基本的に間違いと思った方が良いと思います。
前の方（＃２）がおっしゃるとおり、かなり限定した文脈を考えなければならないからです。


----------



## frequency

frequency said:


> 敵の拠点を襲撃するつもりだったが、食糧が足りなくてあきらめた。





SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 敵の拠点を襲撃するつもりだったが、食糧が足りなくてあきらめた、くやしい。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

私は東大の入試に合格したつもりだった。（実際は不合格だった。）
私の東大の入試は合格だったつもりでした。（実際は不合格だった。）
私の東大の入試は合格だったつもりです。（結果はまだ判明していない。）
私は東大の入試に合格したつもりです。（結果はまだ判明していない。）

どうも、あなたの質問の「つもりだった」と「だったつもり」だけでの違いを文法的に考えることは無駄な努力のような気がします。
後者は「だったつもりです」と「だったつもりでした」で意味が変わるからです。


----------



## frequency

kaven-ever said:


> だったつもりは、計画を立てたが、なんらかの理由で取りやめました、過去のこととは限りません。


たぶん、きみがこう思う理由は


> おもったつもり


こっちだと思う。


----------



## kaven-ever

はい、ご解釈ありがとうございます。
日本語は本当に心が折れるほどむずかしいね、karlalouさんの文法についての説明どうしてもわかりません、国語も勉強したが、現実に応用すればぜんぜん駄目です、頭が効かないな。(笑)
「つもり」は一人称でしか使わないものですね、はい、重点を線引きしました。
SoLaTiDobermanさんの例文はわかりやすいです、私のレベルを配慮してくれてありがとうございました。
二つの言葉何度も聞いたことがありますが、ニュアンスなんて聞き分けできません。まだ頑張らなきゃ。(笑)


----------



## karlalou

「つもり」というのが、未来のことに使えば予定になるのですが、完了の「た」ともいっしょに使えて「したつもり」とは言うのですが、こうなると予定ではなくて、単に「思っていること」の意味に変わります。「つもり」の持つ意味が「予定」とは少し違うんですね。難しいのはここじゃないですかね？

「明日するつもりだから、待っててね。」
「もうそれは忘れたつもりなんだから、言わないで。」＝忘れたことにしてあるんだから言わないで。


----------



## frequency

kaven-ever said:


> 「つもり」は一人称でしか使わないものですね


そんなことはないよ！


> 二つの言葉何度も聞いたことがありますが、


「だったつもり」よりも、「～になったつもり」はよくあるけど
_女の子になったつもりで、写真を撮ってみました。

 
_
もう一度確認してみてごらん。つもり


----------



## kaven-ever

追加説明ありがとうございます。
SoLaTiDobermanさんは（この文章はおかしい日本語です。三人称の人がどういうつもりなのかは、通常わからないから、「つもり」は一人称で使うのが自然です。）、といいましたけど。
わたしは過去形全般を「だった」とする習慣がありますので、昔中国語で出版した教科書から日本語を学んだとき受け継いだ癖です、混乱させてすみませんでした。


----------



## frequency

_聖徳太子は中国に対して対等の立場を主張したつもりだ。_
この例で話すけど、

誰がこの「つもり」をしたの？聖徳太子だよ。_聖徳太子は～～つもりだ。_どんなことをしたつもりなの？_中国に対して対等の立場を主張した。_

聖徳太子でも猫ちゃんでも何でもＯＫだよ。
_私の猫は、このえさを全部食べるつもりだな。_（猫がきみにそう見える。きみが推測してる。）
_俺の上司は、これから取引先にガツンと言うつもりみたいだよ。_


kaven-ever said:


> 混乱させてすみませんでした。


いいえ、そんなことないよ。大丈夫だよ！


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

frequency said:


> _私の猫は、このえさを全部食べるつもり*だな*。_（猫がきみにそう見える。きみが推測してる。）
> _俺の上司は、これから取引先にガツンと言うつもり*みたいだよ*。_


「私の猫は、このえさを全部食べるつもりだ。」は不自然な日本語ですが、
「_私の猫は、このえさを全部食べるつもり*だな*。」は「だな」という推定が入っているから自然な日本語になります。
「俺の上司は、これから取引先にガツンと言うつもりだ。」はおかしいですが、
「俺の上司は、これから取引先にガツンと言うつもり*みたいだよ*。」は「みたいだよ」によって三人称の心情・考えを推定していることになるから、自然な日本語になります。

例えば、
「私はエスパーである。あらゆる人間および動物および植物の心を読むことができる。
私の猫は、このえさをいまから半分たべて半分は明日のために残すつもりだ。」
という文章は、自然な日本語になります。要は文脈次第です（よね）。_


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「俺の上司は、これから取引先にガツンと言うつもり*みたいだよ*。」は「みたいだよ」によって三人称の心情・考えを推定していることになるから、自然な日本語になります。


これはわかるけど、


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「私の猫は、このえさを全部食べるつもりだ。」


これは不自然？話手の確信度の違いじゃないかな？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

frequency said:


> 話手の確信度の違いじゃないかな？


まさにおっしゃるとおりです。
猫の気持ちを飼い主が確信していれば、「私の猫は、このえさを全部食べるつもりだ。」はまったくOKです。


----------



## karlalou

kaven-ever said:


> 天皇という称号は聖徳太子が古代の中国と対等の立場を主張するつもりだった。


これは「称号は～するつもりだった」になっているので不自然です。＃２で「称号は～するつもりで創案されたものだった」としましたけど、「聖徳太子が」とあるので、まだおかしいです。「天皇の称号は聖徳太子が～する*つもりで創案したものだった*」。これで筋は通ります。

が、「つもり」は和語でやわらかい言葉なので、漢字の多い文章に使えば全体の印象をやわらかくする効果は得られるものの、聖徳太子に親近感（しんきんかん）をこめた表現になるか、失礼になるか、ひじょうに微妙（びみょう）なところです。とは言っても、一般人（いっぱんじん）の普段（ふだん）の言葉なら、ありがちな表現です。「つもり」は日本人にとっては、どちらかというと平易な日常語なのです。

「つもり」は*心に思っていること*です。未来のことなら「予定」と似たような意味になりますが、完了の「た」が前にあると、実際がどうかに関係なく、完了したと*思い込んで*しまった、そういうことにしてしまったという意味になります。

[名詞＋]のつもり です[でした]
するつもり です[でした]
したつもり です[でした]
[名詞+]だったつもり です[でした]
すべて可能（かのう）です。

私はよい生徒だったつもりです。（今もそう思っている／違うことを言われた反論かもしれません）
私はよい生徒だったつもりでした。（もう今はそう思っていない／勘違いだったと気づいたのかもしれません）
どちらも、これだけからでは、いつの話をしているのかは分かりません。話者は今も生徒で「これまでは」という話をしているのかもしれないし、もう卒業した大人が昔のことを話しているのかもしれません。


----------



## Flaminius

聖徳太子の例文に違和感があるのは、「つもり」が和語だからではなく*SLTD*さんが言っていた


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「つもり」は一人称で使うのが自然です。


に関係があります。*Frequency*さんも言っていますが「つもり」は一人称以外でも使えます。ここで注意すべきは、「聖徳太子は…するつもりだった」のような三人称での用例が読み手に三人称との視点の同一化を要求することです。

私が今作った用語を急いで定義しておくと、三人称との視点の同一化とは、叙述が三人称の感覚、認識をもとに行われることです。例文でいえば、聖徳太子という人物になりきって文を作ることです。このような叙述は、聖徳太子が登場人物の一人であるような歴史小説には適していますが、普通、私たちは過去のことをより客観的に述べる慣習があると思います。どちらかといえば歴史書のような叙述が期待されるところに、歴史小説のような叙述が現れたので違和感が生じたのだと思いました。


----------



## frequency

kaven-everが、「今日は残業しません。」とfrequencyに言うよ。
その後、Dobermanが「kaven-everは今日残業するのかな？」と聞くので、frequencyは「今日、彼は残業しないつもりだ。」(1) と言う。
そのまま過去にしてもおかしくないよ。「昨日、彼は残業しないつもりだった。」


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「みたいだよ」によって三人称の心情・考えを推定していることになるから、自然な日本語になります。


これは、*人のことでわからない*から「今日、彼は残業しないつもりみたいだ。」(2)　「みたい」を使う。確かに十分ＯＫだし、そう思うよ。Dobermanが言ったのはこれだよね。

なので、(1)と(2)の両方がＯＫだと思うんだ。


kaven-ever said:


> 天皇という称号は聖徳太子が古代の中国と対等の立場を主張するつもりだった。


天皇という称号については、聖徳太子が古代の中国と対等の立場を主張するつもりだった。
でＯＫだよ。（聖徳太子がするつもり）


----------

